# Travel trailer help



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Selling house and need a place to live until new one is built. Plan is to live in travel trailer until house built, move trailer to deer lease or fish camp depending on time of the year. Problem is I know very little about the different brands, class etc.. So asking for some help to narrow my search down. Need bumper pull, want washer and dryer in it, and needs to have a large enough bathroom/shower for a 300lb man. Any suggestions of makes to look at would help, thanks.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Just find you one of those big FEMA trailers. That's if, this is only temporary. If you want one to eventually haul around to go camp in, I'd look into KZ or Jayco. FEMA trailer would work fine though to just live in for a while


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

dk2429 said:


> Just find you one of those big FEMA trailers. That's if, this is only temporary. If you want one to eventually haul around to go camp in, I'd look into KZ or Jayco. FEMA trailer would work fine though to just live in for a while


Temp housing now, but plan is to haul around and camp after house built. Thanks


----------



## OG Donkey (Aug 22, 2007)

We've been happy with our Coachmen Apex. It has azdel walls (not wood dunno if they make one that has washer/dryer tho...


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

Bathroom size is going to be the determining facture from the requirements you listed.


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

Bathroom size is going to be the determining facture IMHO from the requirements you listed.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

DEXTER said:


> Bathroom size is going to be the determining facture IMHO from the requirements you listed.


****, know I am fat. Don't have to tell me twice


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Jolly Roger said:


> Temp housing now, but plan is to haul around and camp after house built. Thanks


Yeah then nevermind about the FEMA. It'll fall apart on you hauling it around a lot.

Look at KZ and Jayco


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Did exactly what your talking about. We bought ours at PPL (Used Trailers). It was a 10 year old NUWA 5th wheel. I sold it when we moved in our new house. Got on the PPL website, you can look at floor plans, check for WD connections (usually on the longer ones and toy haulers-becuz space is a factor), I am big guy too, shower was just about right, but I will admit, after a year I was ready for a regular size shower. I always welcomed renting a house at the coast for that reason, or even going to the in laws-can you believe it. There was no WD connections but I had a shed right next to the Camper and put the WD in there. You could run into problem with dumping waste water and black water unless you have septic. Did I read into this correctly you are going to be staying where your house is being built, if so, when I was building my house I rented a Port O Potty for the workers and when they came to service the Port O Potty they pumped out my RV too for $30. If for some reason my tanks were full before they pumped, I had a blue portable tank I used to fill until they pumped. It was 16 years ago and I can't remember the name of the Port o Potty I used. I just dumped my grey water (shower and sink) on my property. Grass was greener there and the cows kept it mowed down. Also, you can get portable tanks like they put in at large Construction sites and the company will service them too. May be more expensive though. Anyway, PPL has so many trailers you can look at, and they are reasonable, and they even have the older more reliable models like Forest River, KZ, Jayco, Prowler, Coachman. Just FYI, look at roof and check for Delam bubbles on siding or for leaks in camper. If you stick with those brands, you should do ok. It worked for us and if we ever have to do it again we would do it the same way. By the way, Trailers break down but there are good Mobile Techs out there that can repair most things on the Campers. We are still RVers, bought another later model used Camper at PPL we haul to coast and to Lake Conroe.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Second on PPL. Sold and purchased through them.

https://www.pplmotorhomes.com/used-rvs-for-sale/travel-trailer?sortBy=price+desc

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

If you're still looking give me a shout at RV Station in College Station. I have a big selection of used and new units.
E.B. Ash
979-778-8000


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

PPL is awesome. I did the same thing and we lived in a 40â€™ cyclone toy hauler. Had one big full bathroom up by master but separate from the master room, one half bath in the rear with washer and dryer and a 2nd fridge in the rear. Rear also had two queen beds that would power up to the ceiling when not in use. Best trailer Iâ€™ve ever had. Bought it used at PPL, lived in it for almost two years and sold it for exact price I paid for it.

Customizing one sled at a time 
Mobile Marine audio and electronics 
832-726-5513
www.yellowskeeter.com


----------

